# 3 Word Story



## forty_caliber (Sep 10, 2010)

This thread is a never ending story about learning to cook.

_All you have to do to keep the story going is to post 3 words and not post twice in a row. I will get the ball rolling with the first three words._

A hot stove


----------



## Hoot (Sep 10, 2010)

And a cold


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 10, 2010)

cup of coffee


----------



## Linda123 (Sep 10, 2010)

is often my


----------



## GB (Sep 10, 2010)

days start. I


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 10, 2010)

generally like to


----------



## GB (Sep 10, 2010)

try something new


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 10, 2010)

right about now.


----------



## MSC (Sep 10, 2010)

toast is ready


----------



## Linda123 (Sep 10, 2010)

and I can't


----------



## GB (Sep 10, 2010)

find the butter.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2010)

guess I'll use


----------



## pdswife (Sep 10, 2010)

some olive oil


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 10, 2010)

in my recipe


----------



## pdswife (Sep 10, 2010)

for Greek potatoes


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 10, 2010)

served with lamb


----------



## pdswife (Sep 10, 2010)

and feta cheese


----------



## Hoot (Sep 10, 2010)

Where is the


----------



## pdswife (Sep 10, 2010)

salt and pepper


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 10, 2010)

oh, I see


----------



## MSC (Sep 10, 2010)

they are missing


----------



## pdswife (Sep 10, 2010)

I haven't seen


----------



## GB (Sep 10, 2010)

my long lost


----------



## pdswife (Sep 10, 2010)

little black cat


----------



## kadesma (Sep 10, 2010)

I think she


----------



## pdswife (Sep 10, 2010)

must have went


----------



## GB (Sep 10, 2010)

into the shed


----------



## MSC (Sep 10, 2010)

to chop wood


----------



## pdswife (Sep 10, 2010)

to catch a


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 11, 2010)

big fat rat.


----------



## GB (Sep 11, 2010)

The rat surprised


----------



## Hoot (Sep 11, 2010)

us all by


----------



## MSC (Sep 11, 2010)

jumping down sweater


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 11, 2010)

and then up


----------



## MSC (Sep 11, 2010)

to the hair


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 11, 2010)

the cat then


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 11, 2010)

ran out the


----------



## MSC (Sep 12, 2010)

Slightly open window


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 12, 2010)

and ran across


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 12, 2010)

the patio screeching


----------



## pdswife (Sep 12, 2010)

and howling loudly


----------



## MSC (Sep 13, 2010)

murder most foul


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 13, 2010)

while the bat


----------



## Hoot (Sep 13, 2010)

winged its way


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 13, 2010)

toward the swamp


Barbara


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 13, 2010)

and then disappeared.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 13, 2010)

A heavy stillness


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 13, 2010)

permeated the air.

 Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 13, 2010)

The black sky


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 13, 2010)

ruined my grilling


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 13, 2010)

and caused my


 Barbara


----------



## MSC (Sep 14, 2010)

charcoal to fizzle


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 14, 2010)

I looked at



Barbara


----------



## Hoot (Sep 14, 2010)

the wood pile


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 14, 2010)

and wondered where


----------



## MSC (Sep 14, 2010)

the spider was


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 14, 2010)

and whether it


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 14, 2010)

was still there


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 14, 2010)

The spider was


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 14, 2010)

still there.  Summoning


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 14, 2010)

all my courage


----------



## MSC (Sep 14, 2010)

I ate it


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 15, 2010)

and it was


----------



## Hoot (Sep 15, 2010)

one of the


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 15, 2010)

bitterest things I


----------



## MSC (Sep 15, 2010)

had ever swallowed


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 15, 2010)

...yuck.  I never


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 15, 2010)

hope to eat


----------



## Hoot (Sep 16, 2010)

spiders again. However,


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm told that


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 16, 2010)

hairy tarantula legs


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 16, 2010)

are tasty if...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2010)

fried in butter.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 16, 2010)

I Think I


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2010)

will pass this


----------



## Hoot (Sep 16, 2010)

along to my


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 16, 2010)

cooking instructor's daughter.


----------



## MSC (Sep 16, 2010)

who can't boil


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 16, 2010)

water without a


----------



## MSC (Sep 17, 2010)

supervisor to watch


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 18, 2010)

and ensure that


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 18, 2010)

I wish I


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2010)

could fry something.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 18, 2010)

that would impress


----------



## MSC (Sep 18, 2010)

the snooty butler


----------



## roadfix (Sep 18, 2010)

and his daughter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2010)

I took a


----------



## roadfix (Sep 18, 2010)

hike through the


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 18, 2010)

concrete jungle.  Looking


----------



## roadfix (Sep 18, 2010)

like an urban


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Sep 18, 2010)

hitchhiker who has


----------



## Hoot (Sep 19, 2010)

not had a


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 19, 2010)

bite to eat


----------



## roadfix (Sep 19, 2010)

in two days


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 19, 2010)

suddenly I saw


----------



## roadfix (Sep 19, 2010)

a woman in


----------



## MSC (Sep 19, 2010)

a mini skirt


----------



## roadfix (Sep 19, 2010)

nylons, and high


----------



## roadfix (Sep 19, 2010)

heels.  She was


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 19, 2010)

waving a machete


----------



## roadfix (Sep 19, 2010)

through the streets


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 19, 2010)

holding a dead


----------



## MSC (Sep 20, 2010)

smelly biker gang


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 20, 2010)

at arm's length

Barbara


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 20, 2010)

I pulled out


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 20, 2010)

an air deodorizer


----------



## roadfix (Sep 20, 2010)

out of my


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 20, 2010)

right hip pocket

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 20, 2010)

and sprayed the


----------



## MSC (Sep 20, 2010)

Agent Orange on


----------



## roadfix (Sep 20, 2010)

marijuana growing along


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 20, 2010)

the wide highway


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 20, 2010)

.  Thinking to myself


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 20, 2010)

what a waste


----------



## roadfix (Sep 20, 2010)

of precious weed


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 20, 2010)

needed for my


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 20, 2010)

magic brownies.  If


----------



## roadfix (Sep 20, 2010)

the State Trooper


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 20, 2010)

had found it


----------



## MSC (Sep 21, 2010)

He'd have taken


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 21, 2010)

me to jail.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 21, 2010)

I would have


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 21, 2010)

missed some work


----------



## MSC (Sep 21, 2010)

and money deducted


----------



## roadfix (Sep 21, 2010)

from my pay.


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 21, 2010)

Since I can't


----------



## roadfix (Sep 21, 2010)

afford to take


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 21, 2010)

a real vacation,


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll be sitting


----------



## MSC (Sep 22, 2010)

in my Jacuzzi


----------



## Hoot (Sep 22, 2010)

having a nice


----------



## MSC (Sep 22, 2010)

glass of wine


----------



## roadfix (Sep 22, 2010)

, imagining I'm on


----------



## lifesaver (Sep 22, 2010)

the beach in


----------



## roadfix (Sep 22, 2010)

the Bahamas.  Although


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2010)

my frequent flyer


----------



## roadfix (Sep 23, 2010)

miles have accumulated


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 23, 2010)

I could go


----------



## roadfix (Sep 23, 2010)

ahead and use


----------



## MSC (Sep 23, 2010)

them for 1st


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 23, 2010)

of the month.


----------



## MSC (Sep 24, 2010)

trip to botswana


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 24, 2010)

except that I


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 24, 2010)

lost my passport.


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 24, 2010)

What a pain!


----------



## roadfix (Sep 24, 2010)

I immediately went


----------



## Hoot (Sep 24, 2010)

went down to


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

the post office


----------



## roadfix (Sep 24, 2010)

and inquired about


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

a replacement passport.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 24, 2010)

The clerk at


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

the window said,


----------



## roadfix (Sep 24, 2010)

"I'm sorry, you


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

have to wait


----------



## MSC (Sep 24, 2010)

for immigration to


----------



## roadfix (Sep 24, 2010)

verify your status."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

I had planned


----------



## roadfix (Sep 24, 2010)

on replacing my


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

passport but, I'm


----------



## roadfix (Sep 24, 2010)

a bit perturbed


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

at the waiting


----------



## roadfix (Sep 24, 2010)

so I left


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

for a drive


----------



## roadfix (Sep 24, 2010)

in my old


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

jalopy, heading towards


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 24, 2010)

the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

Cenntennial, Wyoming loomed


----------



## pdswife (Sep 24, 2010)

but I decided....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

Saratoga would be


----------



## roadfix (Sep 24, 2010)

more scenic and


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 24, 2010)

and a hotspring.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 24, 2010)

There's this place


----------



## MSC (Sep 25, 2010)

to visit that


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2010)

has a waterfall


----------



## roadfix (Sep 25, 2010)

and every summer


----------



## MSC (Sep 25, 2010)

reverses its flow


----------



## roadfix (Sep 25, 2010)

as if the


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 25, 2010)

gravity has reversed


----------



## roadfix (Sep 26, 2010)

itself through this


----------



## MSC (Sep 26, 2010)

strange time continuum


----------



## roadfix (Sep 26, 2010)

which seems totally


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2010)

bizarre, but beautiful.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 26, 2010)

I pulled out


----------



## MSC (Sep 26, 2010)

my teleportation beamer


----------



## roadfix (Sep 26, 2010)

and held it


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2010)

in front of


----------



## MSC (Sep 27, 2010)

the approaching mob


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 27, 2010)

and zapped them


----------



## roadfix (Sep 27, 2010)

.  They all disappeared


----------



## MSC (Sep 27, 2010)

up in smoke


----------



## TLaude (Sep 27, 2010)

. Then I called


----------



## roadfix (Sep 27, 2010)

a friend who


----------



## TLaude (Sep 27, 2010)

said I must


----------



## roadfix (Sep 27, 2010)

quickly go to


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 28, 2010)

the toy store


----------



## MSC (Sep 28, 2010)

and buy a


----------



## Hoot (Sep 28, 2010)

whole set of


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 28, 2010)

Legos to build


----------



## MSC (Sep 28, 2010)

the Eiffel Tower


----------



## roadfix (Sep 28, 2010)

.  He specifically told


----------



## TLaude (Sep 28, 2010)

me to get


----------



## MSC (Sep 28, 2010)

the very best


----------



## roadfix (Sep 28, 2010)

lego set I


----------



## TLaude (Sep 28, 2010)

can possibly get


----------



## roadfix (Sep 28, 2010)

as soon as


----------



## TLaude (Sep 28, 2010)

I can find


----------



## roadfix (Sep 28, 2010)

a way to


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 29, 2010)

afford the thing.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 29, 2010)

With no cash


----------



## MSC (Sep 29, 2010)

or credit cards


----------



## roadfix (Sep 29, 2010)

I decided to


----------



## MSC (Sep 29, 2010)

steal the game


----------



## roadfix (Sep 29, 2010)

from a helpless


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 29, 2010)

bag lady on


----------



## MSC (Sep 30, 2010)

a wino jag


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2010)

. She had a


----------



## MSC (Sep 30, 2010)

bottle of thunderbird


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2010)

in her overcoat


----------



## MSC (Sep 30, 2010)

pocket that had


----------



## a1c0l33n (Sep 30, 2010)

been kept for


----------



## MSC (Oct 1, 2010)

a rainy day


----------



## roadfix (Oct 1, 2010)

.  Despite that, she


----------



## MSC (Oct 1, 2010)

had a swig


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 1, 2010)

of the Thunderbird


----------



## roadfix (Oct 1, 2010)

and fell asleep.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 1, 2010)

day of Christmas


----------



## roadfix (Oct 1, 2010)

party was approaching


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 1, 2010)

I made cookies


----------



## MSC (Oct 1, 2010)

with pink marzipan


----------



## spork (Oct 1, 2010)

and yellow glaze


----------



## roadfix (Oct 1, 2010)

to take to


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 2, 2010)

the party.  Wondering


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 2, 2010)

if anyone would


----------



## MSC (Oct 2, 2010)

like them enough


----------



## roadfix (Oct 2, 2010)

to ask for


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 2, 2010)

about six dozen.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 2, 2010)

The special recipe


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 2, 2010)

had secret ingredients


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 3, 2010)

noone has ever


----------



## MSC (Oct 3, 2010)

figured out how


----------



## roadfix (Oct 3, 2010)

to replicate.  The


----------



## Linux (Oct 3, 2010)

purple psychedelic tortoise


----------



## roadfix (Oct 3, 2010)

designed shirt that


----------



## Linux (Oct 4, 2010)

cooked in the


----------



## MSC (Oct 4, 2010)

old castiron skillet


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 4, 2010)

The secret is


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 4, 2010)

oil, one inch


----------



## Hoot (Oct 4, 2010)

good and hot


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 4, 2010)

then take the


----------



## roadfix (Oct 4, 2010)

plunge and hit


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 4, 2010)

the bar for


----------



## MSC (Oct 5, 2010)

a double Zombie


----------



## Moon Flower (Oct 5, 2010)

in a burger


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2010)

form.  I walked


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 5, 2010)

into the mothership


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 5, 2010)

,removed xwertinaptwop from


----------



## Moon Flower (Oct 6, 2010)

an irritable squid.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 6, 2010)

and cleaned up


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 6, 2010)

then...to bed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2010)

In my dreams


----------



## roadfix (Oct 6, 2010)

I was flying


----------



## Moon Flower (Oct 6, 2010)

on a cow,


----------



## MSC (Oct 6, 2010)

with black spots


----------



## roadfix (Oct 6, 2010)

like a Dalmation


----------



## Moon Flower (Oct 6, 2010)

while wearing a


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2010)

mumu with crazy


----------



## Moon Flower (Oct 6, 2010)

pink ostritch feathers


----------



## roadfix (Oct 6, 2010)

stuck between my


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 6, 2010)

toes, it makes


----------



## MSC (Oct 7, 2010)

a nice fan


----------



## michel97moreno (Oct 9, 2010)

and fly with


----------



## MSC (Oct 9, 2010)

the end attached


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 9, 2010)

with rope.  Ducking


----------



## MSC (Oct 9, 2010)

under the balloon


----------

